# Cracked 12 gal Fluval Converstion



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

*now I got a rimless tank*

Now its a rimless tank...:thumbsup:


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

nice score!


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're going to use it, I'd ditch the base. Without the added strength of the top (which is essentially eurobracing), the small base may stress the seams. I'd lay down some foam and put it directly on the table like most rimless need.


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

*base*

Ya I was looking at that last night about the base. I do have a rubber mat I am going to cut to fit. I was also thinking of getting a couple pieces of glass and doing a rim around the top of the tank so fish do not jump out. Or other wise keep it open and flat and maybe try some plants that grow in water but come out also. Anybody's thought is well appreciated.


TKS
:help:
Ronnie


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, I don't think you need the extra glass. It looks good as is. What fish are you planning on?


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

How hard was it to remove the broken pieces?


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Removing Fuval top glass*

I used a dremel tool, hammer, and screwdriver.... It took over an hr to do, but here is the final result.....

I had a piece of glass cut for a cover....It is not glued in so I can take it off to work on tank.....

Ronnie


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

looks nice but I think you should put it on a stand that fits, I see the corners are hanging over the edge of the stand.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Turned out very nice!


----------

